# Anyone have a 24 day cycle?



## PrincessJ_x

Anyone else have a 24 day cycle? The last two cycles of mine have been 24. I messed up a few months earlier with the pill but they are back to normal being 24 days now. I'm not understanding my body :(

If you do have a 24 day cycle! Or 25 cos thats close...

When do you ovulate?
When would be too late to concieve in my cycle?
What the heck is this leutal phase people talk about?
When would my fertile window be?

I bd'd when I thought was my fertile time but i'd just like to compare! :thumbup: I think i'm out though as AF is due on sunday.

I keep kicking myself that I dont temp or chart. I always have CM and pelvic pain so im not sure :( Anyone help? 

:babydust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

My last cycle was 24, however I have a feeling I didnt Ov. 

Sorry I dont have answers but didnt want to r&r x


----------



## magicvw

My cycles vary but they are sometimes 24 or 25 days. I got 26 last month. 
I do ovulate - usually around cd14. I have a short luteal phase. The luteal phase is just the length of time between ovulation and your next period. Ten days is supposed to be the healthy minimum, with 14 days being the doctor's golden standard! 

I know lots of women who have got preggers with short LP's. As for me, I think it does make TTC hard. I ttcd 10 months for no.1, and 18 months for no.2. I'm now in the 20th month for no.3. But I do have 2 healthy children and have never miscarried. So I suppose, for me, it's hard, but perseverance pays off!

If you're concerned about your own cycles, why not try to figure out when/if you ov. You could try opks (ovulation predictor kits) or charting your temps. I was worried that I wasn't ovving, but I do. In the months that I've checked, I've never failed to ov. You can do some basic checks yourself easily at home, and if you suspect you're not ovving, go see your GP :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrincessJ_x

Right I see. So if I ovulated on day 16 then that would be such a short LP of only 8 days which should not be long enough to sustain a pregnancy?

When I get AF on Sunday, hopefully no later because I hate waiting haha I will start to chart. Hopefully I ovulated on CD 9-13 because thats when we BD'd! (cd 6-13) If it was any later I don't think we would conceive this month. :thumbup: 

This is our 12th cycle TTC so im hoping for a BFP next month when i've been charting etc! :dust:


----------



## Adela Quested

I seem to have about 23 or 24 days lately - I had my first child a year ago though and am still breastfeeding.

That said, I think it was about 24 days when we decided to try for our first, and I got pregnant right away. So it doesn't have to be a bad thing.

Sorry that I don't have much more info than that. I was sooo lucky with my first pregnancy, I never had to learn too much about the process. On a learning curve now!

Oh, meant to add: I went to the doctor before my first pregnancy because I was concerned about my short cycles. She got me temping right away - though I never had to use it as I got preg. that very cycle! But temping and charting will help you to see what's what and whether you're ovulating and when.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## magicvw

PrincessJ_x said:


> Right I see. So if I ovulated on day 16 then that would be such a short LP of only 8 days which should not be long enough to sustain a pregnancy?
> 
> When I get AF on Sunday, hopefully no later because I hate waiting haha I will start to chart. Hopefully I ovulated on CD 9-13 because thats when we BD'd! (cd 6-13) If it was any later I don't think we would conceive this month. :thumbup:
> 
> This is our 12th cycle TTC so im hoping for a BFP next month when i've been charting etc! :dust:

8 days LP is not going to give a bean the best of chances, but it is by no means impossible. I know at least 2 women who got BFP with LP of 6/7 days, with no help. Having said that, my Gyno told me that because I tend to start spotting on 7 or 8 dpo my chances are severely decreased. Looking at my *lack of* success in ttc, I'd say he was probably right. :hugs:


----------

